# British Humor



## xololady (Aug 31, 2010)

This last Saturday my family and friends took my 2 big goats on a hike at Hells Gate State Park. I did not realize ahead of time that the "easy" trail was easy because it went through the camper area. We attracted a lot of attention and people wanted pics. Our party consisted of 6 adults and 2 toddlers. We were passed by an older man and woman who said they were from England and had never seen anything like the packgoat set up we had. I told him it was an American invention. The man said "obviously not the best one." To top that, he asked if we bar-b-qued them when we got to camp. I wanted to say, "No, that is what the children were for." Lucky for me, I am too polite to speak my mind to strangers. Now I know why we left England a long time ago.

Karen


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Great imaginary interchange... 'buck up' and do it for real next time. ;-) 

"How come they're all different?" To confuse morons.
"Why do you bring them on short hikes?" They were getting fat drinking beer in front of the TV.
"Why did he pee on my foot?" Hahahahahaha.
"Can they see at night?" Only when their eyes are open.
"Why are they carrying rabbits?" Because the rabbits can't carry them.

And for the Brits... "That's not the best American invention." No they ate a copy of our best invention. "What's that?" Declaration of Independence.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

"Thats what the KIDs are for" 
:lol:


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

You should be less polite and speak your mind to strangers. BBQ'd children are delicious!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh.. a snappy comeback isn't impolite. After-all the British trolls invented the sport.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

I loved reading this thread, just too funny and what I needed after comming in from the garden and trying to cool off. I had this conversation last week with a lady about my cart goat.

Her---"OH look a Longhorn pulling a cart"
Me---"He is a goat"
Her---"I have never seen a goat that big"
Me---"Have you ever seen a Longhorn that little?"
I think Shaq is about 175 according to a experiance cattlemans eye?

Nancy


----------

